# I finally get the RDA hype!



## JB1987 (23/1/17)

After getting a Goon 24 about 3 weeks back I finally get it. I never quite understood the hype surrounding RDAs and thought it was more of a hassle and enthusiast thing. 

I've been using the Goon for 3 weeks straight without even touching an RTA and I'm in love with vaping all over again. The simplicity, flavour and ritual of dripping is an amazing experience. Experimenting with different builds and the ease of rewicking and changing flavours is just an absolute pleasure. 

I think what really helped was buying an authentic good quality RDA. My eyes are finally open! 

I will soon be selling most of my RTAs and only keeping the OBS engine and Goon as I have no need for anything else. 

I would highly recommend that all vapers try an RDA at least once 

Thank you for all the advice during my RDA discovery, it's been well worth it

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> After getting a Goon 24 about 3 weeks back I finally get it. I never quite understood the hype surrounding RDAs and thought it was more of a hassle and enthusiast thing.
> 
> I've been using the Goon for 3 weeks straight without even touching an RTA and I'm in love with vaping all over again. The simplicity, flavour and ritual of dripping is an amazing experience. Experimenting with different builds and the ease of rewicking and changing flavours is just an absolute pleasure.
> 
> ...



So was i right, or was i right about the Goon bud 

Glad you enjoying it 

Next RDA you need to get is the Psyclone Hadaly RDA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/17)

Amen brother! Welcome to the club!

Same here - I got my first RDA in November last year and have now grown my RDA collection to 6. This RDA experience far surpasses what any RTA can offer and I can honestly say that I will probably never go back...except for a stealthy/run-around RTA to the shops, etc.

The point you make re. a good quality, authentic unit is VITAL - I think that some have bad experiences with clones/cheapies which puts them off the real joys of RDA vaping. The RDA experience can somewhat be likened to DIY'ing - it looks very intimidating to beginners - they are almost scared/intimidated to get started... BUT once they do, they never look back!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So was i right, or was i right about the Goon bud
> 
> Glad you enjoying it
> 
> Next RDA you need to get is the Psyclone Hadaly RDA.



I agreee BUT I would do the Troll V2 before the Hadaly - the Troll V2 is just about half the price of a Hadalay and is my go to for day time use. Mostly because of the generous juice well and brilliant all round performance.

My 2c only - both are quality and a Hadaly is essesntial in the collection - the Troll is just more affordable for progression sakes...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (23/1/17)

I only drip now. That is mostly due to my personal circumstances. I work at home and rarely vape anywhere other than my study. So I don't need a tank. I don't vape any particular juice for extended periods, swapping between a wide range of juices on my desk and simply vaping through one flavour into the next. Not having to deal with leaky, finicky to wick tanks or potentially breaking tank glass is so much easier. Drippers are a breeze to coil and wick, and don't leak as long as you don't over-drip. There's also none of this close-the-juice-flow, close-the-airflow, unscrew-the-top, refill, then reattach the top and open everything up again mularkey. Just drip through the drip tip and be done with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (23/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Amen brother! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Same here - I got my first RDA in November last year and have now grown my RDA collection to 6. This RDA experience far surpasses what any RTA can offer and I can honestly say that I will probably never go back...except for a stealthy/run-around RTA to the shops, etc.
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with getting an authentic RDA, I've had some cheap clones in the past and never got into dripping until now. I over drip once in a while but that's usually because I'm not paying attention to the number of drops I'm putting in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (23/1/17)

RichJB said:


> There's also none of this close-the-juice-flow, close-the-airflow, unscrew-the-top, refill, then reattach the top and open everything up again mularkey



and the damn checking for bubbles. After/during each pull, check that bubbles are coming out to show that it's wicking. There's no bubbles, does that mean the next one is going to be a dry hit? Did I just not see the bubbles? did it wick? Give it a shake. Where's my bubbles?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Silver (23/1/17)

Great to hear @JB1987 !
Glad you found something that you enjoy greatly
I enjoyed the discussions around which RDA to get

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (23/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So was i right, or was i right about the Goon bud
> 
> Glad you enjoying it
> 
> Next RDA you need to get is the Psyclone Hadaly RDA.



+1 on the Psyclone Hadaly RDA. And it has the advantage of coming with an extra squonk pin so it can be a "tank" of sorts on a squonk mod (like a Reo) yet still have all the benefits of a dripper. 

I have 2 Hadaly's (so far), one is on a Reo P67 and the other a TC mod (for the time being).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (23/1/17)

Rda's have ruined tanks for me completely now. Dripping is now the only option for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

Spydro said:


> +1 on the Psyclone Hadaly RDA. And it has the advantage of coming with an extra squonk pin so it can be a "tank" of sorts on a squonk mod (like a Reo) yet still have all the benefits of a dripper.
> 
> I have 2 Hadaly's (so far), one is on a Reo P67 and the other a TC mod (for the time being).



The Hadaly is just marvellous and as you said @Spydro serves for two purposes.

The flavour is just so intense, nothing like i have tried before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/17)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Rda's have ruined tanks for me completely now. Dripping is now the only option for me.



I love RDA's but still love RTA's , mainly because of out and about reasons.

During the day im all RTA and at night, im all RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

I agree. RDAs for the win!
Tanks are good, but too many "if only' things.
Airlock, leaking at the most opportune moments, small build decks, screw off, screw on refills. 
I don't even own a tank… and they annoy me
Just my opinion.... Might change it for a Skyline though


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (24/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love RDA's but still love RTA's , mainly because of out and about reasons.
> 
> During the day im all RTA and at night, im all RDA.


 
*A Reo with a Hadaly on it *(or other squonker/BF RDA) *IS* *an out and about set up.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DominionZA (24/1/17)

I enjoy RDA's, but I vape too much to make them a perm thing. About 30ml a day.

Went through a lot of RTA's looking for something that worked. Easy to wick, no leaking, easy to refill, etc... The Limitless Plus it is. Only RTA that suits me.


----------



## Petrus (24/1/17)

Spydro said:


> *A Reo with a Hadaly on it *(or other squonker/BF RDA) *IS* *an out and about set up.*


@Spydro, do you have a split atty? I am thinking of getting one. Reviews look promising. I see the split R is the newest edition.


----------



## JB1987 (24/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love RDA's but still love RTA's , mainly because of out and about reasons.
> 
> During the day im all RTA and at night, im all RDA.



I agree, at work it's easy enough for me to use an RDA as my office has a balcony, but if I'm going to be driving for a long distance then an RTA is the only way for me. Don't drip and drive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (24/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> I agree, at work it's easy enough for me to use an RDA as my office has a balcony, but if I'm going to be driving for a long distance then an RTA is the only way for me. Don't drip and drive



But you can squonk and steer


----------



## JB1987 (24/1/17)

craigb said:


> But you can squonk and steer



Haha very true! Eventually I might get myself a decent squonker.


----------



## craigb (24/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> Haha very true! Eventually I might get myself a decent squonker.



Just do it! Go squonk yourself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

